

New live feed from Ecuador embassy (Wikileaks) - techinsidr
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/occupynewsnetwork

======
ranman
Does anyone else hate these livestream things? I feel like a lot of the people
who do them are purposefully antagonistic rather than reasonable. It's all
re/action with very little result... or am I missing something?

